# Getting BACK into it.



## hnep (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey guys, names Hunter I'm 21 in college, and live in the southeast :thumbsdown:. 

A little back story then a few questions. When I was younger 10-16 my dad lived in Colorado, so I would visit every December and would hit Breckenridge(sp?), Steam boat spring, Aspen etc.... However, he has since moved to the desert in Nevada so I do not have that leisure anymore. 

NOW, I am looking to get back into this amazing sport, however I can not go until my colleges spring break March 10th-17th. Where on the east coast (NC,VA,WV) would I be able to go this late in the season? 

Also, what kind of jacket/pants (within reason, not looking to drop 1k on gear), do you guys recommend, its been so long, and I've literally lost all touch with brands and all. I'm not super particular on how the stuff looks either. I'll be able to spend like $500-$600 on board/braces and some outerwear. I'm super interested in back country riding, however I know this is not something you jump right into, I just know it helps know what someone is aiming to do when they are asking about gear info.

I'm 5'11 165 lbs if that helps at all.

But hey guys I really appreciate it, and thanks for having me!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, for one, backcountry riding simply doesn't exist in the southeast. Working with your current budget, I'd probably suggest getting some decent outerwear on sale and buying some boots that fit you. Forget buying a board and bindings for now, just rent. That late in March is gonna be iffy in the southeast. Snowboarding is pretty much a mid-winter sport in the southeast.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Snowshoe in WV should be open still. Winterplace is another option. In NC you got Wolf, Sugar, Beech and Cataloochie. Most NC resorts call is quits around the 20th of March or so.


----------

